# Chappaquiddick: Was Ted Kennedy innocent of Mary Jo Kopechne's death?



## Lakhota (Apr 4, 2018)

*Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*

We've been asked not to use the CIA person's name, but he worked for the agency for decades. He says back in 1969, Kennedy was romantically involved with the wife of a very powerful politician, and if word got out about the affair Kennedy was afraid it would ruin his career.

The operative says the night of the accident Kennedy and some of his buddies were all drunk and drove to a party on the Island. They went there because the politician's wife was at the party and Kennedy wanted to hook up with her. Mary Jo Kopechne was at the party ... she and Kennedy were acquaintances but not romantically involved.

According to the operative, Mary Jo was drunk, said she had a headache, got up and said she was going into one of the bedrooms to lie down.

At some point later in the evening, Kennedy and the politician's wife wanted "some alone time" and didn't want to do anything in front of the group, so they got in the car and drove ... eventually plunging off the bridge into the water. They both swam to shore safely. The operative says both were not injured.

The operative says unbeknownst to either Kennedy or the politician's wife, Mary Jo apparently was unable to sleep in the house because of the noise, so she went into the back seat of the car where she fell asleep ... which is where she died. At least one person at the party knew Mary Jo had gone into one of the cars and told authorities that after the accident.

A second person, who was close to Ted and the Kennedy family in '69, confirmed the operative's story. There's a new movie coming out this week -- "Chappaquiddick" -- which chronicles the accident and the aftermath. 

*More: CIA Operative Says Ted Kennedy Didn't Know Mary Jo Kopechne Was in the Car at Chappaquiddick*

If true - a lot of people owe Ted Kennedy a big apology.  What do you think?


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 4, 2018)

I wonder who the powerful politician's wife was that Kennedy was romantically involved with?  Now I'm looking forward to seeing the movie which is due out this week.


----------



## gipper (Apr 4, 2018)

I wouldn't doubt it.  He was a known drunk and could have missed the fact that a pretty girl was in his car.

At any rate, I wouldn't rule out this incident was intended by the Deep State to either kill Teddy, or frighten him.  He had to know his two brothers were murdered by the Deep State, so who knows?


----------



## g5000 (Apr 4, 2018)

You must be very young if you are ignorant enough to buy this hogwash.


----------



## westwall (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> 
> We've been asked not to use the CIA person's name, but he worked for the agency for decades. He says back in 1969, Kennedy was romantically involved with the wife of a very powerful politician, and if word got out about the affair Kennedy was afraid it would ruin his career.
> 
> ...










Nope.  Even if he didn't know, he did nothing to report the fact that she was in the water.  She drowned after several hours.  Had he reported the accident she would have survived.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2018)

Nah....

*General Interest*
1969
*Incident on Chappaquiddick Island*

Shortly after leaving a party on Chappaquiddick Island, Senator Edward “Ted” Kennedy of Massachusetts drives an Oldsmobile off a wooden bridge into a tide-swept pond. Kennedy escaped the submerged car, but his passenger, 28-year-old Mary Jo Kopechne, did not. The senator did not report the fatal car accident for 10 hours.

On the evening of July 18, 1969, while most Americans were home watching television reports on the progress of the _Apollo 11_ lunar landing mission, Kennedy and his cousin Joe Gargan were hosting a cookout and party at a rented cottage on Chappaquiddick Island, an affluent island near Martha’s Vineyard, Massachusetts. The party was planned as a reunion for Kopechne and five other women, all veterans of the late Senator Robert F. Kennedy’s 1968 presidential campaign. Bobby Kennedy was Ted Kennedy’s older brother, and following Bobby’s assassination in June 1968 Ted took up his family’s political torch. In 1969, Ted Kennedy was elected majority whip in the U.S. Senate, and he seemed an early front-runner for the 1972 Democratic presidential nomination.

Just after 11 p.m*., Kennedy left the party with Kopechne, by his account to drive to the ferry slip where they would catch a boat back to their respective lodgings in Edgartown on Martha’s Vineyard.* While driving down the main roadway, Kennedy took a sharp turn onto the unpaved Dike Road, drove for a short distance, and then missed the ramp to a narrow wooden bridge and drove into Poucha Pond. Kennedy, a married man, claimed the Dike Road excursion was a wrong turn. However, both he and Kopechne had previously driven down the same road, which led to a secluded ocean beach just beyond the bridge. In addition, Kopechne had left both her purse and room key at the party.

*Kennedy escaped the car and then dove down in an attempt to retrieve Kopechne from the sunken Oldsmobile.
*
Incident on Chappaquiddick Island - Jul 18, 1969 - HISTORY.com


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> 
> We've been asked not to use the CIA person's name, but he worked for the agency for decades. He says back in 1969, Kennedy was romantically involved with the wife of a very powerful politician, and if word got out about the affair Kennedy was afraid it would ruin his career.
> 
> ...


Interesting spin

But I ain’t buying it


----------



## gipper (Apr 4, 2018)

g5000 said:


> You must be very young if you are ignorant enough to buy this hogwash.


Yeah...I guess you never heard of the Deep State or are so foolish that you believe your wonderful benevolent government would never harm anyone.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> 
> We've been asked not to use the CIA person's name, but he worked for the agency for decades. He says back in 1969, Kennedy was romantically involved with the wife of a very powerful politician, and if word got out about the affair Kennedy was afraid it would ruin his career.
> 
> ...




So drunk drivers aren't responsible for the deaths they cause? Is that really the line the Kennedy crime family really wants to push?


.


----------



## mdk (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2018)

mdk said:


>



Ahm that's from Huck Finn and is RACIST!!!!!!


----------



## g5000 (Apr 4, 2018)

gipper said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > You must be very young if you are ignorant enough to buy this hogwash.
> ...


Oh, wow.  We're supposed to buy your hogwash "because Deep State".  

At least two other men went back to the site of the crash with Kennedy in an attempt to recover Kopechne.

If Teddy didn't know she was in the car, then that would not have occurred.

Idiot.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 4, 2018)

Sounds like someone is pushing for a book deal.
Don't buy a word of it


----------



## mdk (Apr 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's from _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer. _


----------



## Witchit (Apr 4, 2018)

Not politics, conspiracy theory.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 4, 2018)

Teddy was in Kenya at the time


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2018)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Well yeah but Huck was in it. Great book and a target of the social justice loons. But I'm a fan of Twain


----------



## Witchit (Apr 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Teddy was in Kenya at the time



With Donald Trump. That's why Obama says Trump hates him, there was an incident in Kenya when they were young.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder who the powerful politician's wife was that Kennedy was romantically involved with?


----------



## Timmy (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder who the powerful politician's wife was that Kennedy was romantically involved with?



Word is it was a Senators wife .


----------



## MaryL (Apr 4, 2018)

Hell NO!


----------



## mdk (Apr 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I am a huge Twain fan as well. You have idiots that wanted it banned from libraries b/c of the language used and b/c of Tom's questionable moral character.  You would laugh out loud at some of the letters I've read calling for books to be removed the library.


----------



## Timmy (Apr 4, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> ...



He could shoot someone on 5th Avenue and no one would care .


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2018)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



No I wouldn't and I'm no fan of book banning. Most assuredly of Twain's. He wrote of his time and it gives a great view of what that time and era was like


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 4, 2018)

Timmy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Hard to do from the grave.


.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 4, 2018)

why wasnt this stuff ever mentioned before?.....what a crock of shit....lol


----------



## g5000 (Apr 4, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who the powerful politician's wife was that Kennedy was romantically involved with?
> ...


The word of a tard.


----------



## mdk (Apr 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



The reasoning for why people want certain books banned from the library are hysterical. Many of the books are widely considered to be classics. It can be maddening at times, but it's mostly silly.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 4, 2018)

Teddy killed her.  Period.

He left the party with her, and the drunken asshole crashed into the river and she drowned.  He spent the rest of the night trying to figure out how to get out of the "dead girl/live boy" career ending paradigm.


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 4, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Not politics, conspiracy theory.



How do you know that?  A second person also confirmed the retired CIA operative's story.


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 4, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Teddy killed her.  Period.
> 
> He left the party with her, and the drunken asshole crashed into the river and she drowned.  He spent the rest of the night trying to figure out how to get out of the "dead girl/live boy" career ending paradigm.


 
How do you know that? A second person also confirmed the retired CIA operative's story.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> 
> We've been asked not to use the CIA person's name, but he worked for the agency for decades. He says back in 1969, Kennedy was romantically involved with the wife of a very powerful politician, and if word got out about the affair Kennedy was afraid it would ruin his career.
> 
> ...



Ask Mary Jo when you get to the Happy Hunting Grounds.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 4, 2018)

Poor ol' Teddy, drinks to much, kills his passenger, and then waits hours before doing anything about it...Anybody else, that would be an open and shut case. Say "KENNEDY" and people's eyes glaze over and they want to share fond memories of the Clan Kennedy...boo freekin hoo.


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 4, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> ...



I would rather ask the powerful Senator's wife who was reportedly in the car with Kennedy.


----------



## Doc1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> 
> We've been asked not to use the CIA person's name, but he worked for the agency for decades. He says back in 1969, Kennedy was romantically involved with the wife of a very powerful politician, and if word got out about the affair Kennedy was afraid it would ruin his career.
> 
> ...



Only the worst of the worst intellectually capable of people ever doubt Ted killed her.


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 4, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> ...



Was Ted Kennedy ever tried in a court of law and convicted of her death? I remain open-minded until we know more facts.

From the OP:

The operative says cops immediately knew the politician's wife was in the car, because she had left her purse on the front seat. The operative says so began a cover-up to protect Kennedy.


----------



## DJT for Life (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



All authored by Kennedy's father...The architect of Munich.

Yeah Buddy, we'll believe anything Joe says.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 4, 2018)

If you believe that load of horseshit, if are willing to believe that load of horseshit, if you think that load of horseshit is even remotely possible...



Yeah... that's the ticket...


----------



## hjmick (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Are you remaining just as open minded about The Donald? After all he's not been tried in a court of law and convicted...


----------



## Doc1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



So.......it makes a difference WHO he killed?


----------



## harmonica (Apr 4, 2018)

it's not even worth responding to except for saying the OP is  TOTAL CRAP


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 4, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



Yes - if he didn't even know she was in the back seat.


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 4, 2018)

hjmick said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



No, because we can clearly see what Trump is doing - just not as clearly as Mueller.


----------



## gipper (Apr 4, 2018)

g5000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


You are one goofy fucker.  The OP clearly states the CIA operative is claiming Fat Teddy did not know she was in the car.


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 4, 2018)

Kopechne had left both her purse and room key at the party.

Incident on Chappaquiddick Island - Jul 18, 1969 - HISTORY.com

If this is true - it further supports that it wasn't Mary Jo Kopechne's purse that police found on the front seat.  Obviously the police knew the name of the unknown person the purse belonged to.  This shouldn't be hard to prove one way or the other.


----------



## Votto (Apr 4, 2018)

You are all wrong.


Here is what really happened.

Ted Kennedy was driving to a homeless shelter to help care for the poor that he so desperately wanted to help and represent in the US Congress when he crashed his car into the lake.

However, unbeknownst to him, none other than Donald Trump snuck into the party, dragged the girl into the car, and then cut the break line.

Trump then waited for Ted to climb out of the water and it was there that he drugged him, causing him to forget what happened till the next day when he then made his first phone call to his lawyer.

Geesh.  You peeps are so gullible.


----------



## Snouter (Apr 4, 2018)

1972 Interview of the professional search and rescue diver who tried to save the girl Kennedy murdered.

FF to 3 minutes in.


----------



## Votto (Apr 4, 2018)

Why is it that the media glamorized or his JFK screwing around but not Trump?

CNN glamorizes JFK’s ‘legendary love life’ after weeks of covering Trump’s alleged affair

It is the same reason that the media and political elite turned a blind eye to Ted killing the girl.

Their father was no better as he took his own daughter and removed half her brain cuz she was not all that smart so that he could better control her.

The entire family is a whore mongering crime syndicate.


----------



## Oldstyle (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> 
> We've been asked not to use the CIA person's name, but he worked for the agency for decades. He says back in 1969, Kennedy was romantically involved with the wife of a very powerful politician, and if word got out about the affair Kennedy was afraid it would ruin his career.
> 
> ...



Gee...care to explain why Teddy Kennedy walked all the way back to the cottage to tell his friends that he'd had an accident and that he hadn't been able to get Mary Jo out of the car?  Care to explain why he told the police that he'd dived over and over again for someone that he didn't know was in the car?  What's with you liberals and your willingness to bite on anonymous stories like this one?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> ...



The OP is sorta gullible


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.


I don't know how that even happens if one is also in the vehicle....Then again, I've never driven a car off a bridge.  Maybe in one's own effort to exit such a car, one doesn't look around to see which door/window might be the best one to use and in the course of doing so, notice that there's another person in the car.  Maybe there's some sort of "magic" that happens when a car goes off a bridge and that "magic" erases one's memory of there having been another person in the car before it went off the bridge.  Maybe such "magic" is among the classified information that certain CIA employees know about, but that rest of us do not.

I don't know...But I do know that both Ted and Mary Jo are deceased, so as far as I'm concerned it's water under the bridge, as they say.


----------



## bgrouse (Apr 4, 2018)

He was so drunk he didn't notice a person in the back seat? This is a passenger car we're talking about, not a city bus! I don't think I'd even be conscious if I got drunk enough to not notice someone back there! You'd have an easier time arguing he was too drunk to realize he was driving a car not a submarine.


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 4, 2018)

The OP raises some interesting questions.  Was there a third person in the car?  If so - who was she?  Whose purse did the cops find on the front seat?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> 
> We've been asked not to use the CIA person's name, but he worked for the agency for decades. He says back in 1969, Kennedy was romantically involved with the wife of a very powerful politician, and if word got out about the affair Kennedy was afraid it would ruin his career.
> 
> ...




That's just not true ... An unnamed CIA agent told me that Barack Obama was actually driving the car.
Since he was only eight years old at the time, it's no wonder he lost control of the car.

.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 4, 2018)

Why would the CIA have had any knowledge of Chappaquiddick? I doubt if Teddy was in the car when it went off the bridge. His demeanor the morning after the accident indicates that he was blindsided. So why did he make up a story about trying to rescue Mary Jo and the preposterous claim that he swam back to the mainland? My guess is that he was trying to cover up his relationship with the girl and was trapped in his own story that came complete with a faked neck brace. Keep in mind Teddy was kicked out of Harvard for cheating. He wouldn't have recognized the truth if it hit him in the head.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 5, 2018)

so now they can profit from the TRUTH.

I wonder how long after the Clintons and Obama leave this world before the MSM will tell the truth


----------



## depotoo (Apr 5, 2018)

You do forget there are still a couple of Kennedy’s in office...


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 5, 2018)

More people died at Chappaquiddick than 3-mile island

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 5, 2018)

At least Stormy Daniels isn't taking a dirt nap. 

That's progress

-Geaux


----------



## depotoo (Apr 5, 2018)

New Generation of Kennedys in Politics - Which Kennedy Family Members Are Running for Public Office


----------



## mdk (Apr 5, 2018)

Is anyone else camping out for opening night? It’s going to be so much fun!


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 5, 2018)

Her Thigness Clinton makes the Killerdey's look like choir boys

-Geaux


----------



## JGalt (Apr 5, 2018)

Teddy Kennedy: The only elected official to have a confirmed kill in the War on Women.

(I didn't make that up.)


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 5, 2018)

depotoo said:


> You do forget there are still a couple of Kennedy’s in office...


The Kennedy's are over. They are just place holders. Democrats have moved on to communism


----------



## depotoo (Apr 5, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You do forget there are still a couple of Kennedy’s in office...
> ...


Well, they did take a swing and miss recently...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> More people died at Chappaquiddick than 3-mile island
> 
> -Geaux



--- or on wet trolley tracks in Wisconsin in December of 1924.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 5, 2018)

The movie comes with a strong PG-13 warning because there are scenes of people smoking cigarettes.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 5, 2018)

JGalt said:


> The movie comes with a strong PG-13 warning because there are scenes of people smoking cigarettes.


Ohmy, not smoking!!


----------



## JGalt (Apr 5, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > The movie comes with a strong PG-13 warning because there are scenes of people smoking cigarettes.
> ...




Apparently the image of someone smoking can be very traumatic to the non-smokers these days.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 5, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> so now they can profit from the TRUTH.
> 
> I wonder how long after the Clintons and Obama leave this world before the MSM will tell the truth



*Ted Kennedy could speak 7 different languages...... but only for ordering beer*


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 5, 2018)

*Which Kennedy is Joe Kennedy lll?
Is he the Kennedy that tried to drive up the steps of the capital building?
Or, is he the Kennedy who assaulted a TSA guard at an airport?
Or, is he the Kennedy who raped a woman at the Kennedy Compound in FL?
Or, is he the Kennedy who is a heroin junkie?
Or, is he the Kennedy who murdered a teenaged girl with a golf club?
Or, is he the one who banged his 14 year old  babysitter? *


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 5, 2018)

Not content to hammer out fake news, The Democrat Party moves on to revising history.

Just like their heroes:






Caption in appropriate language so their Chinese masters will appreciate Democrat devotion.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm waiting for this movie:

*"Former House speaker Dennis Hastert, who less than a decade ago stood second in line to the presidency, was sentenced to 15 months in federal prison Wednesday for a bank fraud case linked to allegations he sexually abused teen boys more than 30 years ago.*

Senator Kennedy may have been drunk, may have used very poor judgment  and my have been able to save Mary Jo Kopechne had he not been, as alleged, drunk.

Donald Trump, while running for POTUS claimed he was above the law, claiming with pride that he engaged in sexual battery.

Judge Moore, has a history of sexual *impropriety* with females, under the age of 18.  When will this move be produced?


----------



## flewism (Apr 5, 2018)

Ted Kennedy was as innocent as any other drunk driver causing death.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 5, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Teddy killed her.  Period.
> ...



Yes, well there are 20 FBI agents that said he left her to drown and he was wearing her bra when he swam away.

We are supposed to accept that a retired CIA (trained liars) operative confirmed the story.

You bet.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 5, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> 
> We've been asked not to use the CIA person's name, but he worked for the agency for decades. He says back in 1969, Kennedy was romantically involved with the wife of a very powerful politician, and if word got out about the affair Kennedy was afraid it would ruin his career.
> 
> ...



He deserved a firing squad.  

Based on timelines, they say he and his family were trying to figure out what to do with the body while she was still breathing.

Totally sick.

They should dig that bastard up, shoot him, burn his remains and let the vultures pick at what is left.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 5, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Name the 20 or be known as a damn liar.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 5, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> ...



You're a self righteous asshole, equate the NRA policy of no gun control with the deaths of thousands.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 5, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> 
> We've been asked not to use the CIA person's name, but he worked for the agency for decades. He says back in 1969, Kennedy was romantically involved with the wife of a very powerful politician, and if word got out about the affair Kennedy was afraid it would ruin his career.
> 
> ...



Ted had no idea his pregnant gf was in the car!


----------



## bgrouse (Apr 5, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Which Kennedy is Joe Kennedy lll?
> Is he the Kennedy that tried to drive up the steps of the capital building?
> Or, is he the Kennedy who assaulted a TSA guard at an airport?
> Or, is he the Kennedy who raped a woman at the Kennedy Compound in FL?
> ...


Which Kennedy lobotomized his daughter?


----------



## bgrouse (Apr 5, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> ...


I wouldn't remember either if I was drunk and stoned to the point of memory loss.


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 5, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Ted Kennedy didn't abandon Mary Jo Kopechne when his car plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island ... he didn't even know she was in the car, according to a retired CIA operative.*
> ...



Who was his "pregnant" girlfriend?  Credible proof?


----------



## flewism (Apr 5, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Big Ted Kennedy fan are we?


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 5, 2018)

Whose purse did cops find on the front seat when they pulled Kennedy's car out of the water?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 5, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



How about you be known as the person who has no clue of what sarcasm is.

Anyone can see the second sentence as a closing the argument.

Good grief.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 5, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Are you drinking and posting....again ?


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 6, 2018)

Gotta see that movie!

Jonesing to see how big a part of the plot involves the prosecuting attorney who turned motel/restaurant magnate shortly after The Swimmer walked.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 6, 2018)

flewism said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Wrong, I supported RFK in '68 before he was shot and died.  My point was that Right Wing is composed of hypocrites and damn liars - Oh, and thanks for giving more proof of the mendacity on which the RW thrives.,


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Yep, I try to consume 96 oz of water everyday, and 4 oz of Red Wine with a small amount of dark chocolate and cheese with my wife, when we watch NBC News before dinner.


----------



## del (Apr 6, 2018)

ted kennedy was a heinous human being


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 6, 2018)

del said:


> ted kennedy was a heinous human being



Maybe so - but this thread is about Chappaquiddick.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 6, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > ted kennedy was a heinous human being
> ...



Hitler was a heinous human being

Maybe so - but this thread is about WWII


----------



## del (Apr 6, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > ted kennedy was a heinous human being
> ...



and his behaviour then was not a fluke.


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 6, 2018)

del said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I don't know - but I would like to know the facts surrounding some of the issues raised in the OP.  Was there another woman in the car?  If so - who was she?  Is she still alive?  Could she corroborate anything?  Would she?

BTW, I'm fully aware that the OP may just be fictitious bullshit to hype the movie.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 6, 2018)

Relative of mine (now deceased) had to be in the courtroom (condition of work) during The Swimmer's trial. Said person found it necessary to bolt to the toilet a couple of times to vomit after hearing testimony on how the young lady was found and what she had done to the car (quickly crushed after the trial and to herself in trying to escape the death trap.  She died ver slowly.  The swimmer?  Neither as slowly nor as painfully as he should have.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Well, generally that is all you post....ficticious bull****.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 6, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Not politics, conspiracy theory.
> ...



Uh huh.  TMZ says that two people, neither of them named, insist it's true . . . 50 years after the fact.

Well, let me get RIGHT on believing that.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 6, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



No, he wasn't tried because he pled guilty.  What Sassy posted was FROM HIS OWN TESTIMONY.  Why would he testify that he was giving her a ride if he actually didn't know she was in the car?


----------



## whitehall (Apr 15, 2018)

Apparently the movie offers no new information but only rehashes old stuff. An interesting point is that Mary Jo was an up and coming star in democrat party politics rather than just a "boiler room girl" as the sexist degenerate Kennedy's liked to characterize idealistic girls who were drawn to (and abused by?)  the Kennedy brothers. Apparently Mary Jo's parents were invited to the Kennedy Compound on at least one occasion after Mary Jo's death and snubbed by the (guilty?) elite. Mary Joe's father is quoted as saying "the worst mistake I ever made was not consenting to an autopsy".


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 16, 2018)

whitehall said:


> Apparently the movie offers no new information but only rehashes old stuff. An interesting point is that Mary Jo was an up and coming star in democrat party politics rather than just a "boiler room girl" as the sexist degenerate Kennedy's liked to characterize idealistic girls who were drawn to (and abused by?)  the Kennedy brothers. Apparently Mary Jo's parents were invited to the Kennedy Compound on at least one occasion after Mary Jo's death and snubbed by the (guilty?) elite. Mary Joe's father is quoted as saying "the worst mistake I ever made was not consenting to an autopsy".



I don't think it was intended to offer new investigations or draw conclusions.  I think it was just supposed to be an ordered, factual retelling of the history.  Which, I'm told, it does quite well.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 18, 2018)

Until better investigation comes along we will have to rely on the original court case. It's ironic that Edward "Teddy" Kennedy wouldn't have been able to purchase a firearm with a misdemeanor conviction in Mass but he managed to use his influence to keep his personally hired body guard from going to prison when he was arrested trying to enter the Senate Office building with several illegal concealed weapons.


----------

